# How to clean Java Moss. .



## buddhabackpacker (May 15, 2008)

How do you guys keep your java moss clean? Or any moss for that matter.

All the detrius seems to accumulate in my mosses. I've tried using the vacuum on it but since not all my moss is attached it doesn't work too well. I also can't use that method on moss that's higher in the aquarium since the suction stops working on he vacuum.

I guess it's the same problem with small plants like dwarf hairgrass and smaller downoi.

Any ideas?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I usually run my fingers through it like you do with hair to knock most of it loose and then vacuum what falls to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

if its alot of moss just floating i will remove it and put it in a bowl of water and keep rinsing it out till the stuff is gone, when i get moss with duckweed in it this works good


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

My RCS keep my moss clean


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I usually run my fingers through it like you do with hair to knock most of it loose and then vacuum what falls to the bottom of the tank.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Large loose clumps can be rinsed in buckets of tank water when water changes are done. Leaving the 'heart' of a large java clump dusty with junk is not really a bad thing as it naturally feeds the plant and bacteria colony attached to it.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

how about new java from another tank. 5% bleach dip for 10 mins? then rinse? or will this kill the moss?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Bleach will kill most moss. Test with a small amount if uncertain and wait a week to see what happens.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

For algae I have sprayed Flourish excel on it and then back into the tank. If you don't have Flourish excel you could try Hyrod peroxide. For a dip Try 1 part peroxide to 6 parts water. With excel and bleach 1 part to 12 parts water. Dips are done for only 3 mins.


----------

